# Height of fence riser?



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am considering adding some extra height to my fence. I will probably use the Bench dog Pro Risers or something similar to attach a piece of phenolic-surfaced Baltic 3/4" stock. . 

AllProTools.com :: Accessories :: Bench Dog 40-013 ProRiser ProFence Height Extender

Suggestions?

I only want to buy the stock once, so I would really be interested in recommendations as to the ideal height for a taller fence extension. I don't envision myself ever doing anything bigger than a kitchen cabinet door. 

What heights do you use and what would you do differently, if anything?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> I am considering adding some extra height to my fence. I will probably use the Bench dog Pro Risers or something similar to attach a piece of phenolic-surfaced Baltic 3/4" stock. .
> 
> AllProTools.com*::*Accessories*::*Bench Dog 40-013 ProRiser ProFence Height Extender
> 
> ...


Hi Bill, What do you get for your money with those things? Is it just the 4 small aluminum brackets shown. Also looks like they have, or are designed to be used with their Pro-fence.
I didn't have any t-tracks in my fence faces but I did have a track along the top of it that would take 5/16" carriage bolts. I squared up a 2x2 and put a couple of thru holes in it and attached it with knobs. I only ended up with 3-3/4" high fence but there is no reason you can't make it taller. I basically wanted someplace to put t-tracks for feather boards and a split sub fence. I have the t-tracks mounted on both sides of the fence extension.

hehehehe, well, check my reason for editing. Sorry, I finished the post and then realized you were asking about the router table fence, not the table saw fence. I made my router fence 5 1/2" high. I use a rule of thumb of 25-30% of the length of board I'm likely to run through on the vertical. I did some 20" drawer sides with a drawer lock bit and it was fairly comfortable. I also used stacked featherboards to help keep them square.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bill, What do you get for your money with those things? Is it just the 4 small aluminum brackets shown.


Yup. That's all you get. Just four brackets and some hardware. That's why I said "or similar". I will probably use thick aluminum bars with spacers to duplicate their function. I am envisioning each of the four bars going a little below the track with adjustable setscrews bearing against the fence metal for additional strength and final truing. 



> Also looks like they have, or are designed to be used with their Pro-fence.


Probably any fence with a T track on the back side. 




> I use a rule of thumb of 25-30% of the length of board I'm likely to run through on the vertical.


Ah...THAT's what I was hoping for, a percentage rule of thumb. I was thinking it, but it never got to the keyboard for me to ask. Since the regular fence is 4 inches or so high, I am considering making the riser quite a bit higher, but don't have enough big-table experience to choose wisely.

Does 50% of the highest board sound like too much? Just guessing here.


----------

